# Belle isnt getting the concept of "no" or "stop"



## Brandon_26 (Jun 12, 2014)

So Belle is three months old and I want to begin teaching commands but I want to teach her , that when I say stop or no to something wrong its her cue to stop but she wont listen. So I wondering if there was a effective way of teaching her this. Thank you for any help !
(P.s this is my first gsd puppy so im new at this )


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Brandon_26 said:


> So Belle is three months old and I want to begin teaching commands but I want to teach her , that when I say stop or no to something wrong its her cue to stop but she wont listen. So I wondering if there was a effective way of teaching her this. Thank you for any help !
> (P.s this is my first gsd puppy so im new at this )


Cause you have to do something other than saying NO cause she doesnt know english ...


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

A deep forcefull tone Pleasure is a high voice correction is a deep voice Try to have the tone consistent Neg correction is just no Positive can be any words or phrases you like


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Very young!

I would try saying a stern "NO" (Not a mad voice, just confident, clear and stern) and than walk away and ignore for a few minutes (because you disapprove of what the current behavior is) 
When you walk away and ignore, you are letting her know this is a serious matter- puppies and dogs WANT to be with us, they WANT our attention, removing this is one of the strongest "punishments" for behavior we dislike. 
Keep doing this every time, consistency is important, try only using one word, whether its "EH", "NO", "ENOUGH", etc. even if it looks like its not making a difference, it might just take time.  
Is just a baaaaaaaby! :wub:
Can we see pictures!??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, first of all, with a pup, you need to decide on the word. It will be confusing to her if at this point you use STOP and NO interchangeably. I use the word EH! I can bark it sharp and quick and it definitely gets their attention. Then I use that attention to do something even more fun -- direct them to a ball or chewey or toy. 

Pretty soon, a simple EH! will stop them from whatever they are doing. Down the line I will use ENOUGH! for getting a dog to stop a behavior that is maybe not wrong in general, but is annoying all the same, like barking when someone comes to the door. ENOUGH! tells the dog that I have it covered and he needs to stop right now. 

They can learn various words for the same command, but starting out, you need to be consistent, and you need to follow through. Like, if your dog is chewing on the leg of the table, EH! dog looks at you, and you squeak a toy and have him chase it. If he then drops it and goes back to the table leg. EH! and move him away from the table and play tug with something of a different texture. But you have to follow through. If the dog is barking and you want her to stop barking and you just say EH! and the dog continues to bark or whine, so you just throw up your hands and go off to read on the porch -- that won't work. A better approach would be to teach the dog what to do, rather than what not to do. Dog is barking, Eh! dog stops and looks at you, "Good Quiet, good girl" Use that word Quiet a lot, and when she is quiet, Good Quiet and treat. Pretty soon, the dog is barking, Eh, Quiet! And the dog then knows that he must be quiet.

Dog is jumping up and being an overall nutcase. Teach the dog to SETTLE or GO TO YOUR PLACE. Tell the dog what to do, instead of reacting to what the dog is doing. That way you can give a new direction to the dog, instead of just shoving a toy in its mouth. GSD puppies are intelligent which makes them curious and will get them into trouble. Be sure to give yourself breaks where the puppy is in a safe place -- crate or kennel, so that you have the energy to play with your puppy and teach it what you want it to do. Because if you leave her to figure out stuff to do, it might not be to your liking, and worse yet, it can become a habit that you will have to break, or self-rewarding, like counter-surfing or digging. It can also be very dangerous. 

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## Brandon_26 (Jun 12, 2014)

Theres a picture of her on my profile picture if you you would like to see how she looks


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I did have one intractable puppy that ended up being leashed to me wherever I went in the house, he was truly Beelzebub when off leash. Crate at night,shackled to "her"during the day made an interesting getting to know you phase, turned out great, because after he was allowed off leash -under very strict conditions-he got better slowly but surely. Chase the kid and eat it's food-oops! Tied to "her". Rush the front door? Oops,tied to "her". Come to think of it, I was like a human e-collar....on continuous! That dog was so gosh darned smart, and he was such a clown. He was a love. And he belonged to my son. Had diabetes, died at 12. When my son went to war in 2003 I found Mike's collar under his pillow. He had that dog for All the live years, And beyond. He might have taken that collar to boot camp if he could've., and on to war.


----------

